# VC Won in Iraq



## BillN

Britain to issue first Victoria Cross in 23 years for Iraq soldier

LONDON (AFP) - A British soldier who braved gunfire to rescue dozens of comrades in southern Iraq (news - web sites) is to receive the first Victoria Cross, the military's top award for bravery. It's the first such medal issued in 23 years, a report said. 

Private Johnston Barry, an armoured vehicle driver from the Princess of Wales Royal Regiment, has been approved for the honour by the Ministry of Defence, the Daily Mail newspaper said. 

The 24-year-old, who was born in Grenada in the West Indies, was part of a British convoy attacked in Al-Amarah, southern Iraq, in May last year, the paper said. 

He smashed his burning vehicle through a barricade to force an escape route and dragged free his unconscious platoon commander before returning under heavy gunfire a number of other times to rescue more wounded. 

A few days later, Barry saved more British troops during another ambush, suffering head injuries himself and being flown back home. 

If Barry's receipt of the Victoria Cross, or VC, is formally approved it will be the first such bravery award since 1982, when two British soldiers were honoured for their actions in the Falklands War against Argentina. 

Both the Falklands medals were awarded posthumously. Historians have estimated that such is the level of bravery necessary to receive a VC that the chances of survival are only around one in 10. 

Awarded 1,354 times since 1856 for outstanding gallantry in the face of enemy action, every VC is made by London jewellers Hancocks from the bronze of two cannons captured from the Russian army during the Crimean War.


----------



## Big Foot

It was only a matter of time. Such bravery is hard to come by.   Good on you, Private Barry.


----------



## from darkness lite

My hat's off to the Pte.  We can only hope that we'd all do the same thing in that sitation.

Cheers


----------



## MikeM

Outstanding! To earn the VC and live to tell about it is quite some accomplishment (although a price was payed!)

However, I read an article some time ago about SAS troops being awarded the VC in Afghanistan. So I'm a little confused about the statement that it is the first VC awarded in 23 years.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

That is outstanding and as said before normally the member recieves it posthumiously.  As far as the SAS thing goes, a member may have recieved it but we would never know the details and quite possibly if it were to happen.


----------



## ZipperHead

I'm currently trying to track down the original Sun (UK) account of his actions from when he did his heroic deeds (if my muddled brain is correct, it was at least 6 months ago) . It was a fairly breathless account (as most of the tabloid papers are...), but what he did was nonetheless very impressive. At the time it had been speculated that he would receive the VC, and I got the impression that they were going to wait to see if he passed away (ie. posthumous award) before they made the decision.

Not to take anything away from what he did, as it was very selfless, but it makes you wonder if he would have been up for the VC if he had been driving (and saving) a Sgt..... As most medals go, it's not what you do, it's who see's you doing it, and whom you save.

Good for him, and it's good to see a soldier getting a prestigious award for gallantry, not an officer or a nerd for aerobic excellence, or improving the photocopying skills of his clerks.

Al


----------



## 291er

Quite an accomplishment indeed.....there were'nt any awarded to the SAS in Afghanistan, there has only ever been one awarded to a member of the SAS, a Major in Borneo.  I don't know how much longer they'll have the VC, there's only enough metal left from the two cannons to make 85 more.  I guess that makes it even more significant.


----------



## karl28

Private Bary has shown what it means to go above and beyond well done .


----------



## baboon6

291er

the only VC credited to the SAS is Major Anders Lassen (of Denmark) at Lake Commachio, Italy, on 9 april 1945.


----------



## tomahawk6

I am not sure about this story.

http://www.victoriacross.net/forum_topic.asp?topics=30&tid=1346


----------



## tomahawk6

http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/index.cfm?id=3243

VC recomended for Afghanistan combat action.


----------



## Rfn

Outstanding. Good for him.

BTW, does anyone recall how much the pension is?


----------



## P-Free

> BTW, does anyone recall how much the pension is?



1,300 English pounds a year.


----------



## 291er

My bad, you're right it was in WW2.


----------



## from darkness lite

Allan Luomala wrote: "I'm currently trying to track down the original Sun (UK) account...."

Here it is:

"A SQUADDIE who saved the lives of 30 soldiers during a terrifying firefight in Iraq should be given the Victoria Cross, his comrades said last night.
Troop carrier driver Private Johnston Beharry, 22, faced the ultimate fear as the lead driver of a patrol ambushed by rebels in Iraq.
His Warrior personnel carrier was rocked by explosions and set on fire, his platoon CO was knocked out and presumed dead â â€ and a gunner was consumed by flames.

Yet thrusting open his hatch to peer through thick smoke, Pte Beharry SMASHED through a barricade thrown up by the extremists.
And despite his Warrior being hit by a rocket-propelled grenade â â€ and a rifle bullet hitting his helmet â â€ he SAVED up to 30 soldiers' lives by leading four following carriers through the enemy force.
After reaching a British outpost, he PULLED his unconscious commander from the turret even though he was under constant machinegun and small arms fire.

He EVACUATED other casualties from the vehicle, then returned to DRIVE it through the base's perimeter. He then collapsed ... exhausted.
Amazingly, the courageous Londoner did it all again during a second ambush sprung by rebels a fortnight ago.
A rocket grenade exploded 1ft from his face, leaving him with terrible head wounds and a gaping shrapnel hole in his shoulder.
Yet he still managed to summon the strength to reverse his Warrior 200 yards to safety.
He passed out during the manoeuvre but his decisive action is thought to have saved the lives of the carrier's crew â â€ and his CO â â€ for a second time.

Last night married Pte Beharry, who hails from the Caribbean isle of Grenada, was desperately ill after complex surgery to remove bone splinters from his brain.
His family were at his bedside at Selly Oak Military Hospital near Birmingham. And like his comrades, they are praying he will pull through.

Pte Beharry could now become the first VC recipient since the Falklands War.
The cherished medal is the hardest in the world for servicemen to win. The Army never discusses bravery decorations until after they are made and the process of awarding one is shrouded in secrecy.

But Pte Beharry's platoon CO, 2nd Lt Richard Deane, is writing a citation to the MoD.
And the squaddie's actions are being seriously considered in senior circles as worthy of the Big One, according to military sources in London.
Crucially, his deeds match the incredibly strict criteria that must be met before a VC can be awarded. A recipient must have a 90 per cent chance of being killed while carrying out the action.

It must be witnessed throughout by a number of observers. And it has to be far above and beyond the normal call of duty.
Pte Beharry's first display of peerless courage came on May 1.
The five Warriors from the 1st Battalion The Princess of Wales's Royal Regiment, C Company, were called to the flashpoint town of Al Amarah.

A three-day battle for the town had erupted. And Allied soldiers were pinned down in a firefight with Shi'ite rebels from the Mehdi Army, the paramilitary group led by rogue cleric Moqtada al Sadr.

The Sun has been given access to C Company's official battle record. It reads:
â Å“2Lt Deane's platoon had arrived at the outskirts of the city on their way to assist. As he looked north from Blue 6 (an intersection on a major Al Amarah road) he noticed the road was empty, a combat indicator of an ambush. He pushed on to Blue 7 to assess that road but was immediately hit by a number of explosions which engulfed the Warrior and rocked it.
2Lt Deane was knocked unconscious, thought dead, and the vehicle's weapons systems disabled.
Despite being on fire, the gunner Private Samuels attempted to engage the enemy with a rifle.

The driver Private Beharry had no communications but was aware the crew compartment was on fire and they had taken casualties.
He closed the driver's hatch and moved forward to try to establish comms. As he reached a barricade the vehicle was hit again and filled with smoke.
Private Beharry opened his hatch to clear his vision and decided the best course was to drive through the barricade and fight through the ambush, leading the remaining Warriors to relative safety.

As he moved off, he saw an RPG (rocket-propelled grenade) in flight towards him. He pulled his hatch down but the warhead struck on his periscope, destroying it. The blast was too much for him and forced the hatch open, passing over him down the driver's tunnel and further injuring the gunner.
Beharry now drove at speed through the 1.5km ambush with his hatch open, at one stage being struck in the helmet by a bullet.
When he arrived at Cimic House (the British outpost), the vehicle still alight and under small arms fire, he moved on to the turret and, showing total disregard for his own safety, extracted his commander.

He then went to the back of the vehicle and extracted injured soldiers there before remounting his still-burning vehicle and driving it within the perimeter of Cimic House to deny it to the enemy.
He then finally pulled the fire extinguishers. He then collapsed with exhaustion. â Å“
A comrade noticed Pte Beharry had a 7.62mm AK47 rifle bullet embedded in his helmet.

The squaddie's overall CO in Iraq, Lt Col Matt Mear, paid tribute to him last night.
He said: â Å“To do what he did showed extraordinary courage. Hero is a grossly over-used term these days but he is a true hero.â ?

In line with Army rules, he refused to discuss the soldier's medal prospects. But he added: â Å“I will be seeking recognition for many people in this battle group.â ?
Platoon commander 2nd Lt Deane said: â Å“Beharry is the most dependable private I've ever had. He is loyal, hard-working and has a genuinely appalling sense of humour, which was great for morale.
â Å“He has also saved my life twice and possibly the lives of the whole platoon. I can never forget that.â ?

The squaddie's doctors have told military chiefs that early signs for his survival are good. But the worst is not yet over.
He cannot be awarded a VC until next April, when the Operational Honours list for which he could qualify is published."

Cheers


----------



## ZipperHead

Thanks for the article (exact same one I read). I forgot a lot of the info, and I must say, I am extremely impressed with his actions after reading it again. Much more coureageous than I remembered.

IMO, a very worthy recipient of the VC.

Al


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> and it's good to see a soldier getting a prestigious award for gallantry, not an officer or a nerd for aerobic excellence, or improving the photocopying skills of his clerks.



I have never heard of anyone getting a medal for aerobic excellence, or for use of office equipment.  Would you care to defend this statement?


----------



## ZipperHead

That was more of a slam at the current practice of the CF in rewarding every Tom, Dick, and Harry with an Area Commander, Base Commander, Land Forces, CDS, etc commendation for doing their job. Not long ago, somebody received some form of commendation for attaining some level of aerobic excellence. That's what those Gucci scrolls (aerobic excellence) are for (which I am finally going to endeavour to receive, what with all the miles I've piled on over the last 2 years). 

We had a cook in Bosnia receive a commendation for (gasp!!!!) working 2 weeks straight (not like anybody doesn't do that at the beginning of a tour). And from a comedic (or tragic, depending how you want to look at it) point of view, when he bear-marched his way up to receive it, he stood at ease in front of the CO and dignitaries, and then saluted the PPCLI Colours with his LEFT hand on his way back to ranks.The biggest insult was the fact that a Cpl (supply tech, if I recall correctly) with 1CER saved a bunch of people from a burning apartment building on his way to work in Edmonton, and he only received the same commendation. Saving lives and doing an excellent job of enhancing the CF's reputation = flipping eggs for 2 weeks straight and embarrasing everybody within a grid square (luckily we were overseas....).

Anyway, I never claimed somebody





> getting a medal for aerobic excellence, or for use of office equipment.


. I said "a prestigious award". So if a commendation isn't a prestigious award, you said it not me.... Maybe I'll try to surround my post's with SARCASM banners (or irony banners) to avoid confusion in the future.

Al

P.S When I get back to work tomorrow I'll try to find those examples of lame-ass accomplishments that meritted commendations.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

I think I remember reading about that cook in MAPLE LEAF and was a bit surprised at what the big deal was.

My bad - I thought maybe you were slamming the OMM or MMM, as I feel they do go to deserving recipients.

Commendations are just that; not a big deal, and I agree the hero who saved the people in the building should have merited a more substantial award than the egg flipper.  I have written in more than once to the now defunct Sentinel et al to ask why troops incorrectly dressed were being done the honour of having their photographs printed.  Your bear marching left handed saluter sounds very much like the kind of person that usually makes the front page.

None of this should really tarnish the reputation of the fellow who won the VC, in another army, though, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tpr.Orange

Good on you troop! Your courage is what we all aspire towards.


----------



## ZipperHead

Michael, I never meant to try to diminish Pte Barry's gallantry. Just slam our system. 

As for OMM and MMM, I don't know anybody that has received one of those. I know or know of people that have received the MSM, MB, and MID, and all for good reasons (heroic acts that saved soldiers or civilians lives in the Balkans). I have also heard of people getting other orders or decorations for less than heroic exploits (the less said the better), but they certainly look good pinned to these individuals chests......

It's all about who you save, who writes the recommendations, and who sees you doing it....... I think that some people only recommend pers for awards so that THEY look good, not neccesarily that the other pers actually deserves it. We used to joke in Bosnia about throwing our Troop Leader into a mine field that we already had covertly marked and cleared safe areas. We'd all crawl in, with camera crews filming, get our VC's, MB, Star of Courage, whatever, and never have to go on parade again (how true that is, I still wonder....). If the Tp Ldr was killed or injured, that's the price of fame  ;D. 

I seem to remember my buddy, who was more of a military history buff than I am, tell me about the numbers of officers getting medals in Korea, vs the number that the soldiers received. It seems it was the opposite ratio of what the US awarded. Not that I was shocked to hear that, but still a little disheartening. As I recall from him telling me, there was an officer that received a medal for action that his unit saw, and he wasn't even in the country at the time. Didn't turn it down, either, I guess. 

Anyway, don't want this thread to veer off of what it was supposed to: acknowledge the heroics of a fellow soldier. I never did find out or hear how the fella made out (recovering from his wounds and all). Does anybody have that info???

Al


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> As I recall from him telling me, there was an officer that received a medal for action that his unit saw, and he wasn't even in the country at the time. Didn't turn it down, either, I guess.



Not completely unlikely, if he was being recognized for having trained that unit and not for gallantry - but you're right, this may properly be the subject of a seperate thread.


----------



## Bill Smy

BillN said:
			
		

> LONDON (AFP) - A British soldier who braved gunfire to rescue dozens of comrades in southern Iraq (news - web sites) is to receive the first Victoria Cross, the military's top award for bravery. It's the first such medal issued in 23 years, a report said.......
> 
> If Barry's receipt of the Victoria Cross, or VC, is formally approved it will be the first such bravery award since 1982, when two British soldiers were honoured for their actions in the Falklands War against Argentina.



I'm a bit confused. How can the first statement be true if it is qualified by the second?


----------



## jmacleod

Canada dispensed with Commonwealth (British) medals some time ago. Canada has it's own version
of the Victoria Cross, decipted on a new issue Canada postage stamp last year. No Canadian VC's
have been issued of course. I am not impressed with Canada's military medals - Order of Military
Merit, OMM, or the rather strange Star of Courage. The Distingushed Service Cross (DSC), the
Military Cross (MC), Distinguished Flying Cross (DFC) have real meaning in the military and beyond
for receipiants and their families. The award of a VC to a British soldier serving in Operation Telic Iraq
will be on the Queen's Honors List in April 2005 I understand. Very little about this in the major UK
media at present, and nothing on the UK MOD site at the moment. MacLeod


----------



## bossi

jmacleod said:
			
		

> Canada dispensed with Commonwealth (British) medals some time ago. Canada has it's own version
> of the Victoria Cross, decipted on a new issue Canada postage stamp last year. No Canadian VC's
> have been issued of course. I am not impressed with Canada's military medals - Order of Military
> Merit, OMM, or the rather strange Star of Courage.



However, the VC was reintroduced back into the wall chart of ribbons you'll find in the military tailor's shop next time you're there, and it still supercedes Canada's Cross of Valour (which is significant).

As for the "Canada's own verion of the VC", basically it's my understanding that military versions of only the Star of Courage and Medal of Bravery have been introduced - essentially to more appropriately differentiate Canadian military bravery from civilian (i.e. they've added Star of Military Valour (S.M.V.) and Medal of Military Valour (M.M.V.), but unlike the differentiation between the VC and George Cross we'll only have the Cross of Valour).

Having said all of the above, it would do all of us a world of good to visit the GG's website from time to time (in fact, I'm working on a bill to make it mandatory teaching in Canada's schools ... stay tuned ...)

http://www.gg.ca/honours/brav-val_e.asp


----------



## Guardian

bossi said:
			
		

> As for the "Canada's own verion of the VC", basically it's my understanding that military versions of only the Star of Courage and Medal of Bravery have been introduced - essentially to more appropriately differentiate Canadian military bravery from civilian (i.e. they've added Star of Military Valour (S.M.V.) and Medal of Military Valour (M.M.V.), but unlike the differentiation between the VC and George Cross we'll only have the Cross of Valour).




No, there is actually a Canadian VC that's been introduced - the difference between that and the original is the use of the Latin "Pro Valore" instead of the English "For Valour" on the front of the medal.  The CV will not be awarded for gallantry in the face of the enemy.


----------



## George Wallace

Guardian said:
			
		

> No, there is actually a Canadian VC that's been introduced - the difference between that and the original is the use of the Latin "Pro Valore" instead of the English "For Valour" on the front of the medal. The CV will not be awarded for gallantry in the face of the enemy.



Please!

We have gone over all this before.  Please do a search.

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp/mainmenu/group02/canvc

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp/mainmenu

http://www.gg.ca/honours/ordprec_e.asp


----------



## jmacleod

Bossi and Guardian are right. The "Canadian VC" is illustrated on a Canada Post Victoria Cross issue
in October-November 2004. The Canadian version is smaller than the traditional VC, and takes
precedence over all other awards for Valor. The design by Canada Post for their VC issue is
truly outstanding, and should be in the possession of any Canadian focused on the Canadian
Military. The centre piece of the VC Stamp Issue is a list of all Canadian VC winners, from the
Crimean War to World War II - and some of the names of those who won the VC in World
War II are not familier. But, having said this, I do not believe any of the Canadian VC medals
have actually been struck - even the British have a problem with the bronze metal used to
create a VC - there is only enough metal for another 87 medals from the original Russian
cannons captured in the Crimea. MacLeod


----------



## Acorn

Perhaps it's time for one of our DS to calve the Canadian Honours discussion off from the VC in Iraq thread.

That being said, what most disturbs me about how decorations have been awarded is the distinct lack of award from military specific decorations. For example, the recent award of MBs to the guys involved in the mine strike in A'stan seems out of place. They were reacting to a deliberate attack (mines are not usually placed in roads by accident, and that route had been recently cleared). If their actions justified an award for courage, why not the MMV vice the MB?

I've seen similar things with the MSC/MSM awarded in some cases in Bosnia. If I were into conspiracies I'd think our Honours Committee is shy of any mention of "enemy" in a citation, regardless of whether Canadian soldiers are being shot at with intent.

Acorn


----------



## Kat Stevens

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I think I remember reading about that cook in MAPLE LEAF and was a bit surprised at what the big deal was.
> 
> My bad - I thought maybe you were slamming the OMM or MMM, as I feel they do go to deserving recipients.
> 
> Commendations are just that; not a big deal, and I agree the hero who saved the people in the building should have merited a more substantial award than the egg flipper.   I have written in more than once to the now defunct Sentinel et al to ask why troops incorrectly dressed were being done the honour of having their photographs printed.   Your bear marching left handed saluter sounds very much like the kind of person that usually makes the front page.


He learned from the best... remember our PM on the front page with his piss-pot on backwards?

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> He learned from the best... remember our PM on the front page with his piss-pot on backwards?
> 
> CHIMO,  Kat



How much military training did the Prime Minister receive?  I'm not sure what your point is.

CHIMO


----------



## Kat Stevens

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> How much military training did the Prime Minister receive?  I'm not sure what your point is.
> 
> CHIMO


No point, except that we all jump to pillory a REMF Cpl who has probably never been called out on parade before and succumbed to a case of nerves.  But a world leader, surrounded by a gazillion majors, captains, and assorted other detritus who DO have some military training, was allowed to appear as a buffoon.  Not ONE of his entourage said anything?  Where does the ridicule belong, really?

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## DELTADOG13

The MB's you talk about in Afghanistan were actually a different commendation. Mcpl Jay Hamilton and Cpl Dan Matthews were awarded the Star of Courage not Medals for Bravery as stated above. Also Sgt(now WO) Teddy Hughson and Cpl(now Ret'd) Brian Duval received a Mention in Dispatches for the same incident. These awards were for disregarding their own safety to attempt a rescue of their comrades. Yes, its true that it was a delberate attack by Anti Coalition Forces to persuade the Canadian people to leave Afghanistan through our handling of casualties. Canada perserved in the great honour of these fallen comrades of the RCR. As we speak the honours list for the suicide bombing of Jan 04 is still ongoing. 
RIP " SHORTY, ROB AND MURPH "


----------



## ZipperHead

> But a world leader, surrounded by a gazillion majors, captains, and assorted other detritus who DO have some military training, was allowed to appear as a buffoon.  Not ONE of his entourage said anything?  Where does the ridicule belong, really?



That whole thing with Chretien with his helmet on backwards was blown out of proportion. One of my buddies was there when it happened, and the helmet was on his head backwards for all of a few seconds (long enough for someone to take that infamous photo though  :warstory: ). One of his lackey's (probably A de C) sorted it out, but the proverbial damage was done (and caught on film for posterity). It's kind of funny, as I have a photo of my wife wearing a crew helmet backward when she took a tank out for a spin on one of our Regt's family days. I bugged her about it, of course  >

Al


----------



## Kat Stevens

Al, I get what you're saying completely, and agree.  Before Jean baby was ever allowed near that skid-lid, he should have been shown fore from aft, as it were....

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## pcain

*it's official - * 


British soldier awarded Victoria Cross for Iraq bravery
Award is first since Falklands War, first to a living person since 1965

Associated Press

 LONDON â â€ A British soldier who saved 30 comrades during a nighttime ambush in Iraq has been awarded the Victoria Cross, becoming the first recipient of the country's top military honour in more than 20 years.
 The award citation said Pte. Johnson Beharry, 25, driver of a Warrior armoured vehicle with the Princess of Wales's Royal Regiment, â Å“carried out two individual acts of great heroism by which he saved the lives of his comrades.â ?
 In the first, he led a six-vehicle convoy through heavy fire in the southern Iraq town Amarah in May 2004, delivering the troops to a secure area and returning twice to the vehicle under fire to carry the wounded to safety.
 A month later, his vehicle was again hit and he sustained head injuries but was able to drive his troops to safety. Beharry needed brain surgery and is still recovering.
 â Å“Maybe I was brave, I don't know,â ? he said.
 â Å“At the time I was just doing the job, I didn't have time for other thoughts.â ?
 Beharry is the first living recipient of the award since 1965. It was posthumously awarded to two servicemen killed in the 1982 Falklands War.
 Born on the Caribbean island Grenada, Beharry moved to Britain in 1999 and joined the army in 2001.
 19:46ET 17-03-05


----------



## pcain

*worth noting: the four other gallantry medals awarded went to a signaller, a (reservist) logistician and two infanteers:*

Sergeant Terry BRYAN, Royal Regiment of Artillery was awarded a Conspicuous Gallantry Cross for his bravery during a fire fight with Muqtada Al Sadr's militia in Basra, August 2004. Ambushed by the insurgents Bryan's patrol were forced to abandon their vehicles under heavy fire and seek shelter in a nearby house. Forty militiamen surrounded the house pouring fire at the British from rocket-propelled grenades, small arms and heavy machine guns. Despite injuries to his legs and eye Bryan visited each of his men in their own individual positions as the fierce fire fight went on. Encouraging and supporting the younger soldiers of his section he helped to keep the insurgents at bay until he and his section were evacuated. A communications specialist by trade, Sergeant Bryan demonstrated outstanding leadership, professionalism and individual bravery in a dangerous and ever-changing situation which saved the lives of his men. 
    
  Lance Corporal Andrew George DICKSON, a TA soldier with the Royal Logistics Corps, received the Military Cross on his first operational tour of Iraq after being in theatre for only five days. On 8 May 2004 Dickson was part of a convoy escorting water tankers in Basra. Riding in a soft-covered Land Rover he was providing top cover when the convoy was ambushed. From their armoured vehicles other infantry escorts engaged the enemy but Dickson from his exposed position in the Land Rover returned fire as well despite being wounded in his left shoulder. His bravery helped to ensure the safety of the tankers and their drivers.  
    
  The Queen's Gallantry Medal was awarded to Corporal Peter WILLIAM MC of the Black Watch for his bravery after a suicide bomb attack in North Babil in Iraq. On 4 November 2004, despite suffering serious injuries himself, Corporal Laing dragged each of his wounded colleagues to safety and administered first aid. The citation highlighted his firm leadership and complete lack of self interest in the successful treatment and recovery of his section.  
    
  Private Jonetani Matia LAWACI, also of the Black Watch, received a Queen's Gallantry Medal for his brave rescue of three colleagues who almost drowned when their Warrior plunged off a bridge in North Babil into deep water on 29 October 2004. He was cited for his quick thinking and extreme courage.


----------



## tomahawk6

Well Done !!

http://www.news.mod.uk/news_headline_story.asp?newsItem_id=3169


----------



## Infanteer

No kidding.

Great thing to behold.  I've always been amazed by that award - we have one in my old Regiment's museum.  It is so plain, dull and unassuming, but when you look at it, you know that the stuff of heroism lies behind it. 

Pro Valore


----------



## readyfourzero

It makes you feel very humble doesn't it?  Great deeds of selflessness by a young soldier, he should be very proud of what he has done and what every soldier should aspire to.  I read the extract of his deeds to my troops this morning and for the first time in along time there was absolute silence!

The unit involved in the action, 1st Bn The Princess of Wales' Royal Regiment, an Armoured Infantry Bn that recruits from South East England and stationed in Tidworth in Hampshire, has picked up the following as well as Pte Beharrys' VC.  

2 Members of the British Empire, 7 Military Cross, 1 Distinguished Service Order, 2 Conspicuous Service Cross, 1 Queens Commodation for Valuable Service and 11 Mention in Dispatches. 

Micheal Jackson - No not that one - General Sir Michael Jackson, Chief of the General Staff has said:

"I cannot remember when I was last as proud of the Army as I am now"

It's probably come at a good time with all this bullying and abuse of prisoners of war that has been apparently going on.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

no wonder 1 PWRR got so many gongs, they deployed right into the thick of it in June, and in the first couple of weeks had taken something like 100 casualties, just from the amount of contacts theyd taken.


----------



## fusilier1887

My friend is in the same company as Pte. Beharry, was injured in an ambush on a tank convoy too, I guess it was the same one.


----------



## ArmyRick

God bless Private Johnston Barry, first and foremost he saved his brothers in arms...


----------



## Michael Dorosh

A Victoria Cross is a terrible burden for a 25 year old man to have to given, and then carry for the rest of his life.  I hope he does it as well as Smokey Smith or Dave Currie.


----------



## winchable

Don't follow you there Michael though I'm certain there's a good reason for it.
Why is it a terrible burden?


----------



## Infanteer

I see what Michael is getting at.   This fellow is going to have the "crush" of attention, media and otherwise (Hey, Mr Beharry VC, we need you to go to a thing with the Queen, hey, Mr Beharry, we need you at this Gala - wear your VC, etc, etc), for doing what most squaddies would do in the line of duty (save their mates) if given the chance.


----------



## winchable

Ah, I completely understand.
I imagine it would make it very difficult to simply be a squaddie anymore, which is part of the allure: "one of the lads"


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Che said:
			
		

> Don't follow you there Michael though I'm certain there's a good reason for it.
> Why is it a terrible burden?



When you're 25 years old, been in combat, awarded the highest decoration you can possibly get - what do you do for an encore?

Filip Konowal swept offices on Parliament Hill ("I used to mop up with a rifle and bayonet, now I just use a broom.")  The Prime Minister saw him one day and made him his personal office-cleaner.  He later killed a man in a barfight, and was let go for reasons of insanity (his war wounds were judged to be the culprit, in the days before PTSD was diagnosed).

Arthur Richardson turned into an opium addict, and apparently demanded rank and privileges in the NWMP due to his VC after his return from the Boer War.  I suspect he never adjusted to civilian life.

For every story of fame and fortune, there is a story of someone else who couldn't adjust.

The young Private will be a spokesman for the rest of his life for the Army, his Regiment, and all the brave men who have won the VC in the past.

He will have the dubious pleasure of knowing that military buffs around the world are watching for news of his death, so they can update their websites...

Smokey Smith - the hell raiser who was put up to NCO several times, and demoted just as many - was told right after getting his award that he would have to change.  He was no longer just plain Smokey Smith, but Smokey Smith, VC.  By all accounts, he lived up to it well, and continues to do so.


----------



## pcain

If I remember the story correctly: Frederick Topham was briefly a Toronto police officer after the war, until it became clear that the chief of the day expected him to sit at the front desk of police headquarters all day, every day, for the rest of his career, so that they could show off his medal. He was all of 29 at the time.

He quit and joined the hydro company, where he spent the next several decades as a lineman. 

I like the sound of Topham: he sounds like a cranky low-BS personality. He told Rideau Hall, which was trying to book him to come to Ottawa for the ceremony, that he expected to be given the medal by the King, and if that wasn't going to happen, they could send it to him by registered mail. 

(The circumstances of his VC aren't all that different from Beharry's, when you come down to it.)


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Great example, pcain, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Scants

Here is the Operational Honours and Awards List which includes the full citation of Pte Beharry's actions. 


http://www.operations.mod.uk/telic/ophons05/ophonslst05.htm


----------



## thomastmcc

the guy deserved the medal all right ,no question about it , interesting the metal for the medals comes from the crimean guns and there is only enough left for another 85 VCs ..


----------



## Infanteer

thomastmcc said:
			
		

> the guy deserved the medal all right ,no question about it , interesting the metal for the medals comes from the crimean guns and there is only enough left for another 85 VCs ..



After that, they'll start using scrap medal from a shot-up Iraqi T-72....


----------



## Peter

CFL said:
			
		

> That is outstanding and as said before normally the member recieves it posthumiously.   As far as the SAS thing goes, a member may have recieved it but we would never know the details and quite possibly if it were to happen.


 The incident in question, involved a Cpl. in the SAS who took out a defended cave of insurgents with his knife as his weapon had jammed in the first few seconds of the contact.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

The news stated that this guy was the first in 25 years to recieve the VC.


----------



## Infanteer

First since the two awarded in the Falklands (both of those were posthumous).


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Infanteer said:
			
		

> First since the two awarded in the Falklands (both of those were posthumous).



The last living recipient was in 1965.


----------



## winchable

Astounding.
When you read on the history of the VC it becomes even more incredible.

I will be in the UK in the near future and I'm going to look in to talking to him (though I recognise that it will be near impossible)

I reccomend that everyone _really_ read into how much is required of a VC recipient...


----------



## Gramps

Hopefully people dont take too much offense to this but, I dont believe he "won" a VC. As the article states he was awarded the VC. Most people who are awarded such medals and decorations are running on pure adrenaline and fear or just the ability to think under an extremely stressful situation at the time of their actions for which the decoration was awarded. Im not saying that anyone who has ever been awarded such a decoration does not deserve it in fact I believe that the vast majority of people who wear such decorations deserve it and much more. I also think that people put way too much emphasis on someones value by the amount of medals on their chest. I have worked for people who become "star struck" when someone has a rack with a lot of coins on it but the real value of anyone seving in uniform should be defined by their work ethic, and how they lead or treat others around them.  We should also not forget that some people have been known to write themselves up in order to receive a prestigious award.  I hope I dont ruffle too many feathers with this (that is not my intent) but people should judge the soldier not the coins.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Gramps said:
			
		

> Hopefully people dont take too much offense to this but, I dont believe he "won" a VC. As the article states he was awarded the VC. Most people who are awarded such medals and decorations are running on pure adrenaline and fear or just the ability to think under an extremely stressful situation at the time of their actions for which the decoration was awarded. Im not saying that anyone who has ever been awarded such a decoration does not deserve it in fact I believe that the vast majority of people who wear such decorations deserve it and much more. I also think that people put way too much emphasis on someones value by the amount of medals on their chest. I have worked for people who become "star struck" when someone has a rack with a lot of coins on it but the real value of anyone seving in uniform should be defined by their work ethic, and how they lead or treat others around them.  We should also not forget that some people have been known to write themselves up in order to receive a prestigious award.  I hope I dont ruffle too many feathers with this (that is not my intent) but people should judge the soldier not the coins.



This is true enough.  I also avoid use of the word "won" in any context dealing with the VC.  Hope I did so in this thread - I usually say "VC recipient" or "VC awardee".   Many men "win" the VC, but very few have it awarded to them, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gramps

"Many men "win" the VC, but very few have it awarded to them, if you know what I mean."

I agree it also can be applied to many other awards and decorations as well.


----------

